# Never worked out before, how do I get started?



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

I've never worked out a day in my life. The only exercises I've ever done have been P.E. classes in middle/high school.

I'm completely clueless about health, fitness, and nutrition and I have no idea what I should do.

I want to be aesthetic like you guys. What should I do?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

You're asking a fairly complicated question. You're going to have to eventually do a lot of research on your own.

If gaining muscle is your goal you need to figure out how many calories you need a day to maintain your weight. Look up "basal metabolic rate" for a calculator which will give you an estimate on that. You'll need to fine-tune the numbers yourself with trial and error. You're going to want to start out eating a few hundred calories over this number and adjust as needed to keep gaining weight and muscle. You need to do some research about eating healthy and tracking macros.

Based on how much time you want to put into working out you need to decide on a routine and how many days a week you will exercise. Just make sure it consists mostly of heavy compound movements like deadlift, squat, bench press, pull ups, dips, rows, shoulder press, etc. Keep track of your progress and try to make continual progress. It wouldn't be a bad idea to incorporate some cardio in as well. Make sure you get plenty of rest and drink plenty of water.

Work on the basics for awhile and get comfortable with them, make some progress and if you decide you really want to get serious and get aesthetic, start looking into more advanced methods, more isolation exercises, better nutrition, cutting and bulking, different routines and all that. To start out though, you just need to be sure you are eating enough, doing simple, heavy compound movements and actively trying to make progress every week. There's no need for anything overly complex at first.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

^Wow - it sounds complicated. I didn't even have the enrgy to read that whole post. (no offence, I'm sure it was good though)

Op - just start walking. Open the door and go outside. That's what I plan to do. I've been on antidepressants for ages so exercise ( or indeed movement) has almost become something alien to me.

Just start walking and then try to run. ( a bit ) - your fitness will start to improve.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Go see your physician before doing anything. 

My suggest would be begin with cardio and body weight work out( aka lunges, pull ups, push ups and etc.)


----------



## LittleTortillaBoy (Dec 20, 2013)

I dont workout at the gym,but do workout at the park near by.Do a calisthenic circuit.pushups,dips,situps,lunges,pullups.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Make a basic at home workout plan twice a week one upper body one lower body.

Do it on Wesneday and the other on Sunday. 

Something like single leg dumbbell isolation lunges and goodmorning with dumbbell backrows. Then chest and arms bicep shoulders triceps. 

Consistency is the key.

Goodluck.


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

You could try searching for cardio workouts on YouTube. Don't over work yourself but at same time focus on progress.


----------



## michael2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Get a gym membership. Skip the arm machines mostly and just start off with light dumbbells. bodybuilding.com for all the info you need. You've got this!


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Get prepared to commit. No skipping workouts unless its absolutely necessary, giving all your lifts full intensity etc. There are no simple shortcuts to aesthetics.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

What i did was look for free videos on YouTube, no gym lol..idk why you would pay for something really simple and free


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I Lurk Life said:


> What should I do?


Define your goals.

Based on this, you can work out a diet plan + training routine.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I Lurk Life said:


> I want to be aesthetic like you guys. What should I do?


"Aesthetic" :lol






Al Kavadlo is a legend


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Body weight exercises are always good to start with. Just pick something you're completely weak with, do a proper exercise with that area in mind, and keep doing it until you can do more and more reps. You don't have to start this way, but by the time you can do push ups, pull ups, and single leg squats to a decent degree, you'll be more than prepared to do weighted strength building workouts. Cardio is great, but I'd focus on sprints if anything. Sustained cardio does a whole bunch of nothing really. You should either focus on increasing your cardiac output, your lung capacity, or muscle strength. Muddling around in mediocrity with 10 hours of mild cardio or more a week is just pointless...


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Youtube search ----> Hodgetwins.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I forgot to mention this the other day, but make sure you get your form perfect from the beginning. You don't want to have to drop your weight in half later and have to relearn it.


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Your post is a little vague. Can you give us more details about your goals? I know you said you want to be aesthetic, but how would you describe your body type right now? Are you skinny or overweight? Do you want to shed body fat or do you want to put on a lot of muscle? Do you have access to a gym? Or will you be working out at home?


----------



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

Ashley90 said:


> Your post is a little vague. Can you give us more details about your goals? I know you said you want to be aesthetic, but how would you describe your body type right now? Are you skinny or overweight? Do you want to shed body fat or do you want to put on a lot of muscle? Do you have access to a gym? Or will you be working out at home?


My body type right now: think Steve Rogers pre-Captain America except fat (scrawny arms with a beer belly).

As for my goals: I want to bulk, tone, and cut. I want to put on a decent amount of mass and get to like 5-7% body fat. I want to achieve an athletic physique, not too much like a bodybuilder but also not too much like a swimmer. Kind of like soccer players or whatever.

My methods: That's what I'm kinda confused about. You guys gave me a lot of helpful tips, but I'm confused about how to sort everything out, what to make of it. I've heard stuff about calisthenics being the way to go. I've heard stuff about tricking your body to get over plateaus. Heard about cross-fit. Heard about P90X-style efficient workout routines. Etc.

So far, I've been wondering whether I should sign up for LA Fitness or 24-Hour Fitness for New Year's. They offer some programs but I'm not sure if they're worth it.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

there are basically three types of workout

1 - gain mass - if you are skinny
2 - lose weight - if you want to lose weight
3 - look better - you are neither skinny or fat, but you just want to look better

what's your goal?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds like you have skinny genetics.

Lift heavy. Do compound exercises. Eat more.

Figure out how much you eat just to maintain weight then add like 500 calories per day.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Got to start somewhere. Look up fitness test and first see what type of shape you're in. Cardio is the most important in feeling good and resistance training is more important in looking better. I try to combine both to get the best results in the shortest amount of time. Find things you like and will do. Tie certain things into other things like doing a 100 pushups before you shower in the morning or climbing stairs before you eat lunch. It all sort of adds up.


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

I Lurk Life said:


> My body type right now: think Steve Rogers pre-Captain America except fat (scrawny arms with a beer belly).
> 
> As for my goals: I want to bulk, tone, and cut. I want to put on a decent amount of mass and get to like 5-7% body fat. I want to achieve an athletic physique, not too much like a bodybuilder but also not too much like a swimmer. Kind of like soccer players or whatever.
> 
> ...


I work out at a College, so I'm not sure which gym you should choose. Check reviews of the gyms that interest you on yelp or google. However, when looking for a potential gym, you should look for one that is equiped with a power rack, and a deadlift platform would be a great bonus too. IMO to cut the BS you should lift weights. A lot of beginners start off with this program called "Starting Strength" by Mark Rippetoe. With this program you focus on learning the basic barbell movements: squat, deadlift, bench press, and overhead press. Basically you work on perfecting your form, and gradually increase the weight over time. You can ask a trainer to critique your form (assuming he/she knows their stuff), or you can film yourself and post it to youtube and ask for advice. You may decide to take on a more advanced routine once you have spent some time using this routine. For future reference (once you are more advanced), you may want to look into Layne Norton's PHAT, Jim Wendler's 5/3/1, or Push/Pull/Legs.

As for cardio, based on scientific research, high intensity interval training is the most efficient form of cardio that burns the most fat, without damaging your metabolism. It is a myth that you need to do long periods of steady state cardio in order to burn fat. With high intensity interval training or HIIT for short, you alternate between going as fast as possible, and then going at a slower pace or resting. For example, if you were to do it on a treadmill a routine could look like this:

5 min warm-up (walk at normal pace)
1 min sprint as fast as you can
1 min slow walk
Repeat 
5 min cool off

Do this for 20-25 minutes. You could do it on a stationary bike, or even sprinting outdoors. HIIT should NOT be done everyday. 2-3 days per week is sufficient.

As for nutrition, the easiest way to keep your diet in check is to follow the "If it fits your macros" or "IIFYM" protocol. This style of eating is very flexible, and sustainable in the long run. You will never feel deprived, because you can still eat foods you enjoy on a daily basis. Use this calculator. Basically using the calculator you enter your stats, and your fitness goals, then the calculator will tell you how many calories per day you need to consume, as well as your macros: the # of grams of carbs, fats, and protein requirements you need per day. Then sign up for a food diary app, such as myfitnesspal or fitday, where you track what you eat each day, and try to adhere to your macro goals. Now, just because you're on IIFYM does not mean you eat crappy foods all day. It means you eat eat healthy, but if you have room you can add in some of your favourite foods. For example, for breakfast you can eat eggs (protein), oatmeal (carbs), and avocado (fats). Then if you enjoy ice cream you can eat that for snack if it fits into your daily macro goals. It's about BALANCE.

Also keep in mind when trying to gain muscle, you will have to bulk. You will inevitably gain some fat. Later on after you have put on some muscle, you will go on a cut, and thats how you become shredded  During a cut, you will slowly lower your calorie in take. You should take your time while cutting, or else you can lose a lot of muslce in the process.

It is also important to drink plenty of water, people who are active are advised to drink around 1-2 gallons of water per day. 1 gallon is good enough imo. Also get plenty of rest! Muscles are torn in the gym, fed in the kitchen, and built in bed!

As for supplements, I recommend whey protein as well as omega-3. Whey protein can be taken post workout, and it will help you meet your daily protein requirements. It is NOT necessary though. If you can meet your protein requirements through food then that is totally fine. In the future you may want to look into supplementing with creatine. I don't recommend pre workouts. You can drink black coffee or green tea for energy before your workouts.

As for crossfit, I have never tried it, but I have heard many terrible horror stories of people getting injured :um

Anyways long read, lol, good luck with your goals and feel free to PM me if you have any other questions. I'm not an expert, but this is what I have learned throughout the years, and I'm hoping to become a personal trainer this year 

P.S. Some other good resources:

YOUTUBE CHANNELS-

www.youtube.com/user/strengthcamp
www.youtube.com/user/OmarIsuf‎
www.youtube.com/user/biolayne
http://www.youtube.com/user/CanditoTrainingHQ

EXERCISE DATABASE-

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/


----------

